

Insights On SaaS From The $32 million HubSpot Mega-VC Round - thankuz
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/42537/Insights-On-SaaS-From-The-32-million-HubSpot-Mega-VC-Round.aspx

======
paraschopra
Anyone understood the four columns of revenues in the chart of publicly traded
SaaS companies?

------
davidu
This is super well written. Let's hope it works out for them.

